# Busco Beach Sunday, January 24th



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone planning on making it down there? Me and a handful of my buddies are planning on going and making a day out of it. I don't know an exact time of when we should be there but it will be before lunch. It's looking like it should be a nice day! If you're thinking about coming post up, PM me, or give me a call at 919-452-5903 and we'll try to get together.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

we might be going sat or sun I'm not sure which


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool, let me know if you go on Sunday. We should be there anywhere from 10-11.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea ill make sure on the day and let you know


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ive Always Wanted to try that place out but its like a 4.5hr ride from here...


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow that's a haul. I'm a good hour and a half myself. You should try to make it to the big ride on March 27th at Busco. I know quite a few on here are going and i'll probably have 5-10 friends coming also.


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Whats it like down there? is it just mud pits and stuff like that or are there trails too, cause im more of a trail rider myself....And If i were to come it would have to be a over night trip for me lol cause thats just a haul...lol google Wilkesboro,NC and look how far that is! lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey...they are having 5 ECMR races there this year. Are you going to be at any of them??


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

I may be there at the races, but probably won't be racing.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea there is a mix of every type of trail at busco


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Hate that you guys couldn't make it. Ended up being a very nice day. Met a 4 or 5 guys that were in a group there, all with Brute Forces and we rode with them some also. They all had MIMB snorkels and only knew about the site from back when it was just the snorkel how-to. I told them to come on over.

All in all good day. This was the first real test for the monkeys and they did great, i love them. It also helps that i didnt break a thing:bigok:. Just overheated once so now it's time to relocate the radiator.


----------

